# Excision of lipoma from forehed



## codedog (Jun 2, 2009)

Patient had an excision of lipoma from forehead-submuscular)- was 4-cm *soft tissue* with layered closure . Looking at CPT code 11444, but it has to more than that simple code . It was soft tissue, should be in muscular section but  cant seem to find it, any suggestions ? thanks


----------



## k-jag (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, 

I believe 11444 is the correct code for this lipoma excision.  Keep in mind that CPT states that layered closure is separately reported, so you can bill 12052 (rvu=7.43) and 11444 (rvu=6.84).  The layered closure pays more than the excision.


----------



## codedog (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks-k-jag ,


----------

